# Got The "Old Lady" A Great Black Friday Deal



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I got a really good deal on a wonderful HOOVER VACUUM CLEANER!

I wanted to get her something personal that she would use a lot.

For her birthday I think I will get her a matching carpet shampooer, if I can find another good deal. 

Do you women think I hit a HOME RUN?:razz:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

It's gonna be a loooog, coooold winter.....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> It's gonna be a loooog, coooold winter.....



Yep. (Maybe clean..... but looooong and coooooold.)

:lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yep. (Maybe clean..... but looooong and coooooold.)
> 
> :lol:


Maybe I screwed up and should have got the carper shampooer first?:smile:


----------



## Rina Rivamonte (Jan 11, 2011)

Heh I'd love a vacuum for my birthday this year. It's in 2 weeks *hint hint*


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Rina Rivamonte said:


> Heh I'd love a vacuum for my birthday this year. It's in 2 weeks *hint hint*


Now that's what I call a appreciative lady.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

All I can say is that "sucks"

I guess there could be worst gifts but I would rather have a Metro Air Force Commander blower.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

!!!SIIIIIIIIIIIGH!!! :roll:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wTg6YB2PRA 

LEEEEEEeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! Repent!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Great idea...

May as well get a few more for her..

I saw some on ebay..

A full gross case (144 pieces) of pot scrubbers.

A pair of awesome knee pads, and a great new hand held floor brush (even comes with a bucket).

and a case of swiffer dusters..


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I could really use a new vacuum.. swiffer dusters would be good too. No hubbie to buy them for me tho. 
If the wifey dont like ur very thoughtful gifts then you could send 'em my way. Lol. Just the gifts tho, nothing else. Lol


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Funny enough it was cleaning equipment gifted at Christmas that ended my grandparent's marriage after 35 years. Apparently the only one who thought the commercial mop bucket was a good idea was my grandfather.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Melissa Thom said:


> Funny enough it was cleaning equipment gifted at Christmas that ended my grandparent's marriage after 35 years. Apparently the only one who thought the commercial mop bucket was a good idea was my grandfather.


a good commercial mop bucket is almost priceless? what is wrong with that?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Glad to see the romance is still strong in your marriage, Lee. She's one lucky lady!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Glad to see the romance is still strong in your marriage, Lee. She's one lucky lady!


I'm the fortunate one, Leslie. She has put up with all my crazy BS for years. We have a wonderful family.

The last 2 years in particular, because of my health issues, have been very tough on us.

I have a lot to be thankful for this Holiday.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> a good commercial mop bucket is almost priceless? what is wrong with that?



They just don't get it!!#-o


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> a good commercial mop bucket is almost priceless? what is wrong with that?


If by priceless you mean 25K in lawyer bills just on my Grandfather's side absolutely. It's a gift that kept on giving.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

If the gift goes with the words" i'll do the vacuming from now on"you'll make a chance, otherwise a ditto on the long, cold, lonely winter...i guess.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> If the gift goes with the words" i'll do the vacumung from now on, you make change" otherwise a ditto on the long, cold, lonely winter...i guess.


This will start a WAR!\\/

Joby told vacuuming was woman's work!:razz:

I bet Dick wouldn't be caught DEAD behind a vacuum.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee did you get the super duper high performance Hoover with all the attachments and the extender for stairs....she must have hugged you and told you how much of a wonderful hubby you are???


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> This will start a WAR!\\/
> 
> Joby told vacuuming was woman's work!:razz:
> 
> I bet Dick wouldn't be caught DEAD behind a vacuum.


[-X


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Lee did you get the super duper high performance Hoover with all the attachments and the extender for stairs....she must have hugged you and told you how much of a wonderful hubby you are???


I'm taking the extender back. Joby reminded me about knee pads.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

HAHAH Lee...but I am thinking that you best tell her you lover her, cherish her, and hug her!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The little lady and my daughter are headed out at midnight to wait in line for the great Black Friday steals. It's odd but there were no lines for the vacuum cleaner.

I hope she gets me something good or maybe it's payback time!:evil:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I got a really good deal on a wonderful HOOVER VACUUM CLEANER!
> 
> I wanted to get her something personal that she would use a lot.
> 
> ...


Actually Lee, with me you would!! I LOVED it when my hubby got me a Dyson and I LOVED it when I got a carpet shampooer with all the bells and whistles, I do like my gadgets!!! What's that old saying - "happy wife hapy life"!!!
:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Actually Lee, with me you would!! I LOVED it when my hubby got me a Dyson and I LOVED it when I got a carpet shampooer with all the bells and whistles, I do like my gadgets!!! What's that old saying - "happy wife hapy life"!!!
> :-D


Thanks Susan. There is a couple of other women here who wouldn't throw my ass out in the cold cruel winter. 

Women today don't understand a loving, caring, good dude when they meet one.](*,)#-o


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mmmm i like my gadget to, had a fancy camera and lenses for my birthday...but i really HATE cleaning...really bad housewife, but i make it up at the dogside of things ;-)
No nagging about training again, no nagging if there is a new dog, no nagging about the cost of dogs etc....


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

funny thing is i got my wife one of those irobots auto vacuum cleaner that does it all by itself. Sort of did it as a joke and it turned out to be the gift she liked the most

Ive had to get another one now as the old one wore out.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Lee, all I can do is give one piece of advice. Sleep with one eye open, there may be some payback for that 8-[.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Good gifts if you hire a maid to use them. Otherwise, since the dogs probably don't use an outdoor dog house, you won't have to fight them over it when she kicks you outside!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I guess its lucky you got the vaccum cleaner first, as I think its the only way any sucking is going to be happening in your house for awhile......


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Lee, we bought our son a shotgun for Christmas. Maybe I'll loan or to your wife first...after you've "tried the vacuum first!"


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Well I guess its lucky you got the vaccum cleaner first, as I think its the only way any sucking is going to be happening in your house for awhile......


I'm a bit concerned there might not be much of "ANYTHING" happening around here for a while.:-(


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Laney Rein said:


> Lee, we bought our son a shotgun for Christmas. Maybe I'll loan or to your wife first...after you've "tried the vacuum first!"


I know she doesn't know how to use a gun. I made sure of that before I tied the knot.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I know she doesn't know how to use a gun. I made sure of that before I tied the knot.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I keep checking in on this thread just to make sure Lee isn't missing. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I keep checking in on this thread just to make sure Lee isn't missing. ha ha
> 
> DFrost


Don't worry, I lived to see another day!\\/


----------



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

I would love a dyson as well as a carpet cleaner that can handle the stuff dogs and the boy do to the carpet.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Mmmm i like my gadget to, had a fancy camera and lenses for my birthday....


I think you're lying about the camera thing.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Megan Bays said:


> I think you're lying about the camera thing.. :mrgreen:


Shut up ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Shut up ....:mrgreen:


Heehee :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Mmmm i like my gadget to, had a fancy camera and lenses for my birthday...but i really HATE cleaning...really bad housewife, but i make it up at the dogside of things ;-)
> No nagging about training again, no nagging if there is a new dog, no nagging about the cost of dogs etc....


I don't work outside of the home, but my hubby works really hard so that we can have nice homes and I can do my dog thing, so I guess part of that good ole give and take means being super appreciative and making him feel good when he buys me nice "gadgets" to make my life a little easier, like the Dyson and my super duper Bissel Pro carpet cleaner, and even includes me whistling while I work (the dreaded house work), hey - no prob!!!


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Heck, I have a new Floormate on my Christmas list (wore out the other one). Seriously. It vacuums, scrubs and squeeges the ceramic floors all in one swoop! Makes my job easier and if Mom's happy, everyone's happy!


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

The only way these gifts will be a home run is if you are the person intending to use them. In that case the will likely be homers in more ways than one.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> The only way these gifts will be a home run is if you are the person intending to use them. In that case the will likely be homers in more ways than one.


That would be like punishing me for giving such a thoughtful gift.](*,):-D


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That would be like punishing me for giving such a thoughtful gift.](*,):-D


Sure, but such unpleasantness would almost certainly earn you lush rewards. Do the ends justify your means?

In other words... how desperate are you to enter your wife's good graces?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> Sure, but such unpleasantness would almost certainly earn you lush rewards. Do the ends justify your means?
> 
> In other words... how desperate are you to enter your wife's good graces?


I learned a long, long time ago that if you give a inch it will come back to haunt you. A inch turns into a yard and then a mile. 

Vacuuming is just the start. Then it is, can you dust, honey? Then the honey stuff ends and turns into, clean the damn bathrooms.

Soon it is paint the fuking house when you are done with your other chores!:twisted:](*,):-D

I'm not THAT desperate---------YET!


----------

